# Abandoned hospital in Italy



## bartje (Oct 19, 2008)

In the hills of Tuscany, Italy, there stands this abandoned hospital.
Abandoned since i believe 1992.

Had to visit it early on the day to prevent being seen by the local farmers.

More pictures at the website.

Gr, Bart
www.urban-travel.org

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 19, 2008)

Gorgeous ceiling and love those shutters. I really like the photo of the three chairs.


----------



## Neosea (Oct 19, 2008)

Is that what I think it is in photo 3? Nice find


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 19, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Is that what I think it is in photo 3?



Um...a light fitting?


----------



## bartje (Oct 19, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Is that what I think it is in photo 3? Nice find



Yeah, its a light fitting, a tl-armature to be precise..

First i didn't see it due to the blody grafitti on the ceiling...


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 19, 2008)

bartje said:


> First i didn't see it die to the blody grafitti on the ceiling...



   Those Rennaisance vandals!


----------



## Neosea (Oct 19, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Um...a light fitting?





bartje said:


> Yeah, its a light fitting, a tl-armature to be precise..
> 
> First i didn't see it die to the blody grafitti on the ceiling...





Foxylady said:


> Those Rennaisance vandals!



Very in-keeping 


Those bloody vandals, get everywhere


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 19, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Those bloody vandals, get everywhere



Are those the ones that come along with the Goths?


----------



## bartje (Oct 19, 2008)

but yes, its a very nice painted ceiling!
Just what you expect to find in Italy...


----------



## lost (Oct 19, 2008)

That looks lovely, what's it like on the outside?


----------



## smileysal (Oct 20, 2008)

I love the chapel, and the picture of Christ behind it. Love the artwork on the ceiling, shame they had to spoil it by putting the tubilar light on it 

Excellent pics, as always, and a great find.

 Sal


----------



## crumbler (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice, really good find. Well done avoiding farmer pitchforks.


----------

